# Did what I could for a chipped neck/mouth



## George Ingraham (Feb 28, 2011)

Bought this for cheap because of the damage. Sort of looked like I might be able to bring a little life back to it. 

 Silver soldered a piece to fit over the damaged area, and being a lapiday, I also cut a cab for a stopper. 

 Does not take away from the fact that the bottle is damaged, but looks nice enough to add to my collection.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 28, 2011)

That looks great. It dresses it up a little and looks like it may have come that way to me. Did you have to fill the glass at all?


----------



## George Ingraham (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't know how to fill glass.. I know a local glass blower. Not sure if it is something he could do or not. 

 Also sort of afraid for any heat damaging the painting within the bottle.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice job on the collar and cap! Looks great.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 28, 2011)

Very nice!  What is it?


----------



## George Ingraham (Feb 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> Very nice!  What is it?


 
 These are called inside painted Chinese snuff bottles.


----------



## grugirl (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks very nice. I must say though, It looks very similar to my favorite perfume bottles, Obsession. Not in the bottle shape but the color and design of the lid. Very nice work.


----------

